# New Favre-Leuba Led Or Lcd?



## Redwolf (Jun 15, 2010)

Hello all

I recently acquired this FL LED or is it an LCD? I put two new batteries in it and no joy, I was hoping that someone could shed some light on the movement type and possible faults that may be preventing it from lighting up.

Many thanks.


----------



## FuriousPig (Jun 17, 2009)

Well it's LED & I used to believe these things were unrepairable but apparently that's not so.

I suspect, however, that it would be cheaper to find a replacement movement if it's anything other than contacts.


----------



## Jack G (Apr 7, 2008)

May sound obvious but clean up the contacts and make sure batteries are in the correct way round.


----------



## azimuth_pl (Aug 17, 2009)

It's a Sanyo module from 1975.

it clearly has been exposed to battery leakage hence cleaning and a bath in vinegar might help.

you can search for Chronosonics to swap the module:

Compuchron Chronosic LED


----------

